# LD Lines changed schedule March April



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Beware if you are booked with LD lines Dover Bologne!

We booked some months ago for an early evening crossing on the fast cat (55min crossing), we then noted from the website that they schedule had changed and we were now on a 18.45 crossing (traditional ferry (1.5 hours), not great as we would now have to spring the kids from school early and it is a longer crossing.

Looking at the website today the crossing has now been changed to 22.45. We have not been notified directly of this change.

This totally ruins our plan to drive down to Troyes that evening and on to the Alps next day. So either we stay in Bologne and have a 11 hour journey next day, or drive through the night?

We will probably rebook with Sea France as I cannot bear 11 hours in the van in one go with the kids!!

Now going to refer to LD lines as Let U Down Lines!!

Very grumpy!!


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonder if LD Lines are trying to copy the Ryanair business plan? :roll:


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

This seems a common practice, also with SeaFrance.

My ferry has been moved twice [separate crossings], but only by 40 mins [no real big deal], my friend got to Dover on Monday, his ferry had also been moved, he had to wait 2 hours.

I also noticed that a date in June I was looking at... the next ferry after the 10pm [ish] one is now 6am! 8O usually there is a 12 & 2am one.

Me thinks they are just trying to fill empty ferries and cut the odd ones out.

w


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, I often wonder just what is the point of booking on the short Channel crossing by ferry. Over the years have crossed dozens of times. Before the days of the Chunnel, never booked a ferry, but always booked the Chunnel. Have to say that Chunnel times/bookings always seem reliable; and any change on arrival at terminal has always been to my advantage. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

They moved the new Norman Arrow boat that could do it in 55mins to another route a few months ago.

Its bad to move the ferry time as well though. 

Do ferry companies have rules like airlines on how far they can move the times before you get a no quibble refund.

I only used them last year due to that boat replacing Speedferries and keeping the same time for the journey.

We are back on the tunnel this year with the Tesco vouchers.


----------

